# Not Your Standard Christmas Carols: Béla Bartók/Romanian Carols (Piano)



## Strange Magic

Attended a small holiday gathering where carols were played and sung by local pianist and his singer wife. Included by the pianist were several of these Bartók small gems.....


----------

